# Elevated Hgba1c



## PennyG (Dec 18, 2008)

Can Anyone Tell Me The Proper Diagnosis Code To Use For Elevated Hgba1c?


----------



## matkins (Dec 18, 2008)

This is typically referred to as a glycosylated hemoglobin. It is a 2-4 month average blood sugar test. It is not the same as a blood glucose test which tests the amount of sugar currently in your blood. This is looking at the RBC (which lives about 4 months) and it gives physicians an average blood sugar over the life span of the RBC, which can indicate if there is an issue with self testing (i.e. blood sugar is normal when tested daily but average is elevated).

I would code 790.29, abnormal other blood glucose.


----------

